

Show HN: A Javascript SVG and Image composition engine - FrameEvent v2 - swiil
http://frameevent.com

======
xeric13x
EPIC! How did you do you be so cool?!

~~~
swiil
A ton of JS - with a mirror of everything in Imagemagick

